# 14k GD



## GRS

Anyone familiar with the hallmark GD? I have a pretty substantial piece that I have tested several times with a scratch test and filed into in two different places (rather deeply) and it keeps testing as 14k. I just wasn't sure of the GD hallmark and wanted to see if anyone had any experience with it. One post I found online said it could stand for "gold dipped".


----------



## qst42know

True legal hallmarks are supposed to include a makers mark.

It is possible "GD" made this item. Without seeing the mark it's just a guess.


----------



## jimdoc

If it is yours,just cut it in half and test the center.

Jim


----------



## GRS

Not mine yet, I have till Monday. I will see if I can figure out how to post a photo later. Thanks.


----------



## Harold_V

Do you have nitric? If so, put it in a small beaker along with some dilute nitric, then apply heat. If it's gold, it won't do much. Maybe a slight discoloration---leaning a light brown color on the gold. If there's base metal, it's sure to react. If it does, remove instantly and rinse well. No damage done, but you've exposed base metal in the process. You would see action where it reacted, and the solution would begin to change color, likely blue/green. 

Make sure your file marks are generously deep, and in different places. I saw gold filled that was uneven in thickness more than once. 

Harold


----------



## Claudie

I think GD on gold means "Gold Dipped" like GF = "Gold Filled, GP = Gold Plated, GEP = Gold Electro Plate, Etc.


----------



## qst42know

Only testing will tell for sure.

I could not find an example of their mark but this company has the right initials.

http://www.gddiamond.com/default.asp


----------



## goldenchild

GRS said:


> Not mine yet, I have till Monday. I will see if I can figure out how to post a photo later. Thanks.



I'm sure once you provide the picture, at the least one of us will be able to tell you if its NOT gold dipped. Gold dipped has a very distinctive look.


----------



## goldsilverpro

I may be wrong, but GD meaning "gold dipped" seems pretty improbable to me. Using the word "dipping" to mean plating is a term only used by totally ignorant laymen - the public, if you will - someone who doesn't know their a** from a hot rock about plating. I cringe every time I hear someone use it. It's sort of like someone asking, "Are you going to melt it down" when you tell them you're going to refine something.


----------



## goldenchild

goldsilverpro said:


> It's sort of like someone asking, "Are you going to melt it down" when you tell them you're going to refine something.



:lol:


----------



## Claudie

goldsilverpro said:


> I may be wrong, but GD meaning "gold dipped" seems pretty improbable to me. Using the word "dipping" to mean plating is a term only used by totally ignorant laymen - the public, if you will - someone who doesn't know their a** from a hot rock about plating. I cringe every time I hear someone use it. It's sort of like someone asking, "Are you going to melt it down" when you tell them you're going to refine something.




I agree with what you are saying here and I feel the same way about the "melting down". I was researching "GD" on gold on the internet and found the "Gold Dipped" answer. With all of the makers today, some with more money than brains, anything is possible. How sure are we that is says "GD" ? Could it be GO,GP, or 09, maybe it's being read upside down. I don't know, just throwing possibilities out there.


----------



## dtectr

Some of the ladies "jewelry party" stuff ("Park Lane" is one that comes to mind) trademark their "process" & can use these sometimes confusing descriptive terms in their literature & to mark their jewelry. The thickness of the plating on some of those is (at least, it USED to be) quite impressive.


----------

